# [SOLVED] CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!



## Traxian (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm just new in this forums.

I have a problem with my Generals Zero Hour. 

After 10-20 minutes of Skirmish play, the whole game just lags! It's like the whole thing is only doing 1 FPS. Also, I have my settings at the lowest.

I have no mods installed, it's a fresh install. I also read similar problems from Google but they are dated 5 years ago.

Is there any fix for this problem? 

My Specs:

PRO: Intel Celeron D 2.4 GHz
RAM: 512 MB DDR-266 (256 x 2)
GRA: Inno3D Tornado GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR, 128-bit
HDD: Seagate 40.0 GB IDE

My specs are enough to play ZH at the lowest settings with no problems.

:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Whenever games start to lag after a few minutes, it's usually caused by overheating.

Clean out any dust from inside the case, especially around the heatsink, fans and card slots, and make sure all fans are spinning (CPU, graphics and case fans).

Another possible cause is your 40gb hard drive. If it has less than 15% free space and you haven't defragged recently, the increased hard drive activity during gameplay could be causing the game to lag. This is less likely than the heat problem, but still worth checking.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!*

Hello Traxian,
that lags could mean that maybe your PC is overheating

download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play a game for about 10 to 15 mins or when the lag starts, minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## Traxian (May 18, 2010)

*Re: CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!*

Thanks for the replies.

But I don't think that the problem is related to temperature. I also play Flight Simulator 2004 and I have no lag problems with it so far.

But I'll do the test tomorrow anyway. I'll try to re-install first.

@ koala

To be honest, I really don't know how to clean the insides of my rig. :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!*

How to Clean a Computer's Insides Safely - http://www.ehow.com/how_3664_clean-computers-insides.html


----------



## Traxian (May 18, 2010)

*Re: CnC Generals: Zero Hour Lag!*

Thanks for the link. Compressed air can be found in the hardware store, right?

Anyway, I think the problem is solved. Seems that the problem is not related to hardware or the game. It's the map itself! 

Since I got the game, I only played the Twilight Flame map. So I didn't try out the other map. I found out that Twilight Flame has a fault, so I tried other maps, and there was no problem beyond the occasional lag when the enemies attack.

Anyway, thanks for the replies. :smile:


----------

